# best cutting products



## yom (Dec 14, 2004)

what do you think are the best cutting products.

eg clenbetral  with cymotel


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2004)

yom said:
			
		

> what do you think are the best cutting products.
> 
> eg clenbetral  with cymotel



I have never heard of these! But I HAVE heard of clenbuterol and cytomel.  

Just play'in with ya!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 15, 2004)

yom said:
			
		

> clenbetral  with cymotel


----------



## redspy (Dec 15, 2004)

Both products are effective, particuarly T3.  However, you need to do some research so you don't permanently mess up your thyroid (when using T3).


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 15, 2004)

I say go with ECA while learning about the serious stuff...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Both products are effective, particuarly T3.  However, you need to do some research so you don't permanently mess up your thyroid (when using T3).


Yes there is tons of research out there. Believe me I'm learning too.


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 17, 2004)

hey guyz wut iz testasteron sipontate and tranboldenane? i'm thinking about stacking thes 2 w/ Diandrobolz. lolol!!!one 

P.S. I AM A DUMBASS WHO IS GOING TO KILL HIMESLEF!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 17, 2004)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> hey guyz wut iz testasteron sipontate and tranboldenane? i'm thinking about stacking thes 2 w/ Diandrobolz. lolol!!!one
> 
> P.S. I AM A DUMBASS WHO IS GOING TO KILL HIMESLEF!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!


 My man, testerone cypionate and trenbolone are anabolic steroids. First off don't type in an encrypted language, and second read up big time before you take anything. Be responsible and learn all you need to before even considering anything like this. If you have to ask what it is, thats a sure sign you shouldn't touch it yet.


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 17, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> My man, testerone cypionate and trenbolone are anabolic steroids. First off don't type in an encrypted language, and second read up big time before you take anything. Be responsible and learn all you need to before even considering anything like this. If you have to ask what it is, thats a sure sign you shouldn't touch it yet.



wow, you have the absolut worse sarcasm detection of anyone i have ever known.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 17, 2004)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> wow, you have the absolut worse sarcasm detection of anyone i have ever known.


 yeah i can't believe i didn't sense the sarcasm from READING your post.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 19, 2004)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> hey guyz wut iz testasteron sipontate and tranboldenane? i'm thinking about stacking thes 2 w/ Diandrobolz. lolol!!!one
> 
> P.S. I AM A DUMBASS WHO IS GOING TO KILL HIMESLEF!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 20, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> yeah i can't believe i didn't sense the sarcasm from READING your post.


You gotta admit he got ya!


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> You gotta admit he got ya!



pirate got the sarcasm. so i'm right.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 21, 2004)

cymotel is just the cheaper version.  As opposed to cyhyatt.


----------

